# Alternative au bracelet à maillons d'Apple



## marius (27 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

J'aime beaucoup le bracelet à maillons pour l'Apple Watch. Toutefois le modèle d'Apple est vraiment trop cher surtout que je le voudrais en noir. 

Auriez-vous des conseils pour choisir la meilleure alternative parmi toutes les copies qui existent ?

Merci


----------



## RubenF (28 Mars 2020)

Hello sur Amazon tu peux trouver différents modèle en recherchant « Boucle a Maillons Apple Watch » je me souviens Qu’a l’époque il y avait des répliques parfaites, que je ne trouve plus mais il y a des modèles vraiment similaires. Bonne recherche.


----------



## marius (28 Mars 2020)

Merci ! 

En effet j'ai vu pas mal de modèles sur Amazon. 

Ce que je voulais savoir c'est si quelqu'un avait un modèle précis à me conseiller en fonction de la qualité. Les modèles sur Amazon pour certains ont de très bons commentaires et les photos et descriptions sont plutôt flatteuses, mais autour de 20 euros je suis sceptique sur la réelle qualité du truc...

Est-ce que le modèle de Band-Band est bien ? 








						Inoxy - Bracelet Apple Watch acier inoxydable à maillons détachable sans outil avec boucle papillon
					

Apportez une pointe de raffinement et d'élégance supplémentaire à votre Apple Watch grâce à ce bracelet à maillons détachables en acier inoxydable et son fermoir papillon. Disponible en 2 teintes éclatantes, noir sidéral et argenté brillant. Fabriqué dans le meilleur acier inoxydable 316L, ce...




					www.band-band.com


----------



## RubenF (28 Mars 2020)

marius a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> En effet j'ai vu pas mal de modèles sur Amazon.
> 
> ...


Je trouve ça drôlement cher pour ce que c’est, franchement je pense que pour 40€ tu peux trouver quelque chose de bien comme ça https://www.amazon.fr/Ontube-Bracel...illons+Apple+Watch&qid=1585426236&sr=8-2&th=1


----------



## fousfous (28 Mars 2020)

Personnellement les copies du bracelet à maillon j'ai arrêter de les essayer, ça ne passait jamais mon poignet (18cm), pas parce que les attaches étaient trop longues mais parce que c'était trop dur pour se plier.
Donc si tu as un poignet fin méfie toi.


----------



## marius (29 Mars 2020)

Bonjour, 

Pas mal en effet, mais j'ai une 40mm... et ce modèle ne semble exister que pour la 42/44... 

Du coup je vais probablement rester sur mon premier choix : 



			https://www.amazon.fr/Fullmosa-Compatible-Bracelet-Serie3-Couleurs/dp/B07F1R2JXD/


----------

